# John Deere TRS 26 part needed M110605 Gear



## JB Tech (Dec 19, 2014)

I have a 1990ish TRS 26 John Deere that runs very well and is in great shape but the reverse gear (M110605) is missing. I am told by John Deere that this part is no longer available and obsolete. Dose anyone know where I can locate one new or used?


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

No one says hello anymore.....

Welcome from the Garden State


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Jb
Welcome to the forum. Here is a link that might work for you. Good luck. MH
OEM Parts


----------



## kchlan26 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello JB Tech
I should have a used one laying out in the garage! I will see if i can located it for you but in the mean time could you send me a picture of the exact one you need? Thanks, Kchlan26


----------



## kchlan26 (Dec 21, 2014)

*Pictures*

JB Tech

Attached are 2 pictures. 

The gear has 8 teeth
Appx 1 5/16" in diameter
The center hex is a TIGHT 9/16... probably made for a 1/2 hex shaft.


----------



## JB Tech (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi joee5,
I already tried them and they told me the same thing John Deere did. Part is no longer available.

Thank you for the advise anyway. Nice to meet so many helpful people.

JB Tech


----------

